
What the new Chromium-based Edge looks like - oedmarap
https://www.neowin.net/news/exclusive-this-is-what-the-new-chromium-based-edge-looks-like
======
zach43
the pictures in the article look very similar to the current Chromium, and
they completely seem to lose any kind of Edge look and feel that the browser
had before.

Maybe these are just early development pictures? I'd be surprised if Microsoft
went with such a generic look for Edge

